# Verständnisfragen zu gcc Versionen

## benjamin200

Hallo Leute,

hatte einige Probleme gcc-3.4.3 auf mein System (AMD64) zu kompilieren. Hab dazu einen Thread  in unserem Forum offen gehabt und schließlich eine Lösung 

im Gentoo Bug System unter der BUG ID 72379 gefunden  :Smile: 

Meine Frage bezieht sich auf die verschiedenen Versionen von gcc. Ein 

```

gcc-config -l

```

gibt folgendes aus:

```

bash-2.05b# gcc-config -l

[1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3 *

[2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-hardened

[3] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-hardenednopie

[4] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-hardenednossp

bash-2.05b#

```

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen hardened Versionen? 

Und was ist eigentlich genau mit hardened gemeint? 

Hoffe Ihr könnt mich aufklären  :Smile: 

Thx,

Benjamin

----------

## zworK

Über den gcc 3.4.x kann ich nicht viel sagen da ich ihn noch nicht verwendet habe.

Infos über hardened gibts hier

----------

## flammenflitzer

Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1915207&highlight=#1915207

Außerdem gibt es z.B. bei den von AMD für den 64 bit Prozessor empfohlenen Optionen Unterschiede.

```

#für gcc3.4 CFLAGS="-O3 -march=k8 -ffast-math -funroll-all-loops -funit-at-a-time -fpeel-loops -ftracer -funswitch-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe" 

#für gcc3.3 CFLAGS="-O3 -march=k8 -ffast-math -funroll-all-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe" 

```

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Über den gcc 3.4.x kann ich nicht viel sagen da ich ihn noch nicht verwendet habe.
> 
> Infos über hardened gibts hier
> ...

 

Merci, und mal wieder etwas schlauer geworden.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1915207&highlight=#1915207
> ...

 

Hmm, was hat der Link mit diesem Thread zu tun?

----------

## Earthwings

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1915207&highlight=#1915207
> 
> Außerdem gibt es z.B. bei den von AMD für den 64 bit Prozessor empfohlenen Optionen Unterschiede.
> ...

 

Streich bitte das -ffast-math da raus.

----------

## benjamin200

Hi Earthwings,

ist es ein falscher Paremter oder eine unsichere Funtkion?

----------

## Haldir

Unsicher, benützt teils extrem optimierte mathematische Funktionen die nicht ANSI oder IEEE konform sind. Im Normalfall treten keine Fehler auf, aber sie können auftreten und bis auf ein paar Ausnahmeprogramme ist der Geschwindigkeitszuwachs von ffast-math nicht merkbar.

----------

## benjamin200

@ Haldir:

vielen Dank für die detaillierte Aussführung zu "-ffast-math"

Thx,

Benjamin

----------

## Earthwings

Oder um ciaranm zu zitieren (aus dem Kopf): "Everyone using -ffast-math globally is insane"  :Wink: 

----------

